# Probleme bei einfügen einer JComboBox auf Panel



## rob (20. Mrz 2004)

Hi,

hätte da mal eine Frage an die großen Java-Meister (bestimmt auch an die kleinen  )...

Habe auf einen Frame ein JPanel gesetzt. In das JPanel 3 Textfelder und 1 ComboBox. Die Textfelder funktionier ordnungsgemäß nur die JComboBox wird nicht richtig dargestellt. Nur ein grauer Kasten ist zu sehn (habe weissen JPanel Hintergrund). Könnte jemand so mir ungefähr einen Tipp geben, was falsch sein könnte???

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Beni (20. Mrz 2004)

Daten besitzt sie?
Enabled ist sie (setEnable( true )?

Sonst zeig mal ein bisschen Code!

mfg Beni


----------



## Guest (20. Mrz 2004)

Hi Benni,

ui datt ging aber fix  ..

Schön das du geantwortet hast...

import javax.swing.event.*;
import java.awt.event.*;
import javax.swing.*;
import java.awt.*;
import java.util.*;
import java.text.*;

Hier ensteht der Fehler:


```
public class DauerauftragEndkapital extends JPanel
{
  private String[] arrayZahlungsperioden = { "jährlich", "halbjährlich",
      "vierteljährlich", "monatlich" };
    
  private JTextField textFieldRatenhoehe;  
  private JComboBox comboBoxZahlungenProJahr;
  private JTextField textFieldZinssatz;
  private JTextField textFieldLaufzeit;
  
  private GrafikDauerauftragEndkapital grafikDauerauftragEndkapital;
  public DruckDauerauftragEndkapital druckDauerauftragEndkapital;
  
  public Startseite startseite;
  
  public double ratenhoehe;
  public int laufzeit;
  public double zinssatz;
  public int zahlungenProJahr;
  
  public double endkapital;
  
//  public int panelBreite;
//  public int panelHoehe;
  
  public DauerauftragEndkapital( Startseite startseite )
  {
    this.setBackground( Color.white );
    this.setBorder( BorderFactory.createBevelBorder( 1, Color.black, Color
        .darkGray ) );
    this.setLayout( null );
    
    this.startseite = startseite;
    
    textFieldRatenhoehe = new JTextField();
    textFieldRatenhoehe.addCaretListener( new DruckDauerauftragEndkapital( this ) );
    
    comboBoxZahlungenProJahr = new JComboBox( arrayZahlungsperioden );
    comboBoxZahlungenProJahr.addItemListener( new DruckDauerauftragEndkapital( this ) );
    
    textFieldZinssatz = new JTextField();
    textFieldZinssatz.addCaretListener( new DruckDauerauftragEndkapital( this ) );
    
    textFieldLaufzeit = new JTextField();
    textFieldLaufzeit.addCaretListener( new DruckDauerauftragEndkapital( this ) );
    
//    labelanlagebetrag = new JLabel( "Monatliche anlagebetrag: ");
//    labelZinssatz = new JLabel( "Zinssatz: " );
//    labelLaufzeit = new JLabel( "Laufzeit: ");
    
    grafikDauerauftragEndkapital = new GrafikDauerauftragEndkapital( this );
    druckDauerauftragEndkapital = new DruckDauerauftragEndkapital( this );
    
    this.add( grafikDauerauftragEndkapital );
    this.add( druckDauerauftragEndkapital );
    
//    this.add( labelanlagebetrag );
    this.add( textFieldRatenhoehe );
    
//    this.add( labelZinssatz );
    this.add( textFieldZinssatz );
    
//    this.add( labelLaufzeit );
    this.add( textFieldLaufzeit );
    
    this.add( comboBoxZahlungenProJahr );
    
    grafikDauerauftragEndkapital.setBounds( 1, 1, 800, 600 );
    druckDauerauftragEndkapital.setBounds( 320, 20, 400, 400 );
    
//    labelanlagebetrag.setBounds( 20,  70, 150, 25 );
    textFieldRatenhoehe.setBounds( 150,  70, 80, 25 );
    
    comboBoxZahlungenProJahr.setBounds( 150,  190, 100, 100 );
    
//    labelZinssatz.setBounds( 20,  110, 150, 25 );
    textFieldZinssatz.setBounds( 150,  110, 80, 25 );
    
//    labelLaufzeit.setBounds( 20, 150, 150, 25 );
    textFieldLaufzeit.setBounds( 150,  150, 80, 25 );
    
    
//    panelBreite = this.getWidth();
//    panelHoehe = this.getHeight();
//
//    darstellbereichX = panelBreite - 2*rand;
//    darstellbereichY = panelHoehe - 2*rand;
//    g.setColor(Color.WHITE);
//    g.fillRect(0,0,panelBreite,panelHoehe);
//   
//    umrechnungsfaktorX = darstellbereichX/anzahlWerte;
//    umrechnungsfaktorY = darstellbereichY/maxWert;
  }
  
  
 // Innere Klasse
  class GrafikDauerauftragEndkapital extends JPanel
  { 
    private DauerauftragEndkapital dauerauftragEndkapital;  
      
    public GrafikDauerauftragEndkapital( DauerauftragEndkapital dauerauftragEndkapital )
    {
      this.dauerauftragEndkapital = dauerauftragEndkapital;  
    }
    
    public void paint( Graphics g )
    { 
      g.setFont( new Font( "Arial", Font.BOLD, 24 ) );
      g.setColor( Color.black );
      g.fillRect( 0, 0, 800, 40 );
      
      g.setColor( Color.white );
      g.drawString( "Dauerauftrag Endkapital", 10, 27 );
      
      g.setColor( Color.black );
//      g.setColor( Color.gray );
      // Zeichne dickere Unterschtreichung der Überschrift
//      for ( int i = 20; i < 23; i++ )
//      {
//        g.drawLine( 0, i, 700, i );
//      }
      
      g.setFont( new Font( "Arial", Font.BOLD, 12 ) );
      
      // Eingabefelder mit Namen versehen
      g.drawString( "Ratenhoehe: ", 20, 90 );
      g.drawString( "Zahlungen/Jahr: ", 20, 210 );
      g.drawString( "Zinssatz: ", 20, 130 );
      g.drawString( "Laufzeit: ", 20, 170 );
      
      // Eingabefelder mit Einheit beschriften
      g.drawString( "EUR", 240,  90 );
      g.drawString( "Prozent", 240,  130 );
      
      if ( dauerauftragEndkapital.laufzeit == 1 )
      {
        g.drawString( "Jahr", 240,  170 );
      }
      else
      {
        g.drawString( "Jahre", 240, 170 );
      }
//      g.setColor( Color.black );
    }
  }
  
  
  class DruckDauerauftragEndkapital extends JPanel implements CaretListener,
      ItemListener
  { 
    private DauerauftragEndkapital dauerauftragEndkapital;  
    
    public DruckDauerauftragEndkapital( DauerauftragEndkapital dauerauftragEndkapital )
    {
      this.setBackground( Color.white );
      this.setBorder( BorderFactory.createBevelBorder( 1, Color.black, Color
        .darkGray ) );
      this.setLayout( null );  
        
      this.dauerauftragEndkapital = dauerauftragEndkapital;
    }
    
    public void paint( Graphics g )
    { 
      DecimalFormat decimalFormat = new DecimalFormat( "#0.00" );  
      
      g.setFont( new Font( "Arial", Font.PLAIN, 12 ) );
      
      g.drawString( "Ratenhöhe: ", 50, 60 );
      g.setFont( new Font( "Arial", Font.BOLD, 12 ) ); 
      g.drawString( "" + decimalFormat.format( dauerauftragEndkapital.ratenhoehe ) + " EUR"
          , 230, 60 );
      g.setFont( new Font( "Arial", Font.PLAIN, 12 ) );
      
      g.drawString( "Zahlungen/Jahr: ", 50, 95 );
      g.setFont( new Font( "Arial", Font.BOLD, 12 ) ); 
      g.drawString( "" + decimalFormat.format( dauerauftragEndkapital.zahlungenProJahr )
          , 230, 95 );
      g.setFont( new Font( "Arial", Font.PLAIN, 12 ) );
      
      g.drawString( "Zinssatz: ", 50, 130 );
      g.setFont( new Font( "Arial", Font.BOLD, 12 ) ); 
      g.drawString( "" + decimalFormat.format( dauerauftragEndkapital.zinssatz ) + " Prozent"
          , 230, 130 );
      g.setFont( new Font( "Arial", Font.PLAIN, 12 ) );
      
      g.drawString( "Laufzeit: ", 50, 165 );
      g.setFont( new Font( "Arial", Font.BOLD, 12 ) );
      if ( dauerauftragEndkapital.laufzeit == 1 )
      {
        g.drawString( "" + dauerauftragEndkapital.laufzeit + " Jahr", 230, 165 );
      }
      else
      {
        g.drawString( "" + dauerauftragEndkapital.laufzeit + " Jahre", 230, 165 );    
      }
      g.setFont( new Font( "Arial", Font.PLAIN, 12 ) );
      
      g.drawString( "Zinsen: ", 50, 200 );
      g.setFont( new Font( "Arial", Font.BOLD, 12 ) ); 
      g.drawString( "" + decimalFormat.format( 0.00 ) + " Prozent"
          , 230, 200 );
      g.setFont( new Font( "Arial", Font.PLAIN, 12 ) );
      
      g.drawString( "Endkapital: ", 50, 235 );
      g.setFont( new Font( "Arial", Font.BOLD, 12 ) ); 
      g.drawString( "" + decimalFormat.format( dauerauftragEndkapital.endkapital ) + " EUR"
          , 230, 235 );
      g.setFont( new Font( "Arial", Font.PLAIN, 12 ) ); 
      
      g.drawString( "Eingesteuertes Kapital: ", 50, 270 );
      g.setFont( new Font( "Arial", Font.BOLD, 12 ) ); 
      g.drawString( "" + decimalFormat.format( 0.0 ) + " EUR"
          , 230, 270 );
      g.setFont( new Font( "Arial", Font.PLAIN, 12 ) );
      
      g.drawString( "Gewinn: ", 50, 305 );
      g.setFont( new Font( "Arial", Font.BOLD, 12 ) ); 
      g.drawString( "" + decimalFormat.format( 0.00 ) + " EUR"
          , 230, 305 );
      g.setFont( new Font( "Arial", Font.PLAIN, 12 ) );
      
      g.drawString( "Gewinn in Prozent: ", 50, 340 );
      g.setFont( new Font( "Arial", Font.BOLD, 12 ) ); 
      g.drawString( "" + decimalFormat.format( 0.00 ) + " Prozent", 230, 340 );
      g.setFont( new Font( "Arial", Font.PLAIN, 12 ) ); 
    }
    
    
    public void caretUpdate( CaretEvent e )
    { 
//      dauerauftragEndkapital.endkapital = 2000;     
      dauerauftragEndkapital.ratenhoehe = 0.0;
      dauerauftragEndkapital.laufzeit = 0;
      dauerauftragEndkapital.zinssatz = 0;
      dauerauftragEndkapital.endkapital = 0.0;
        
      dauerauftragEndkapital.ratenhoehe = Double.parseDouble( dauerauftragEndkapital.textFieldRatenhoehe
          .getText() );  
      dauerauftragEndkapital.laufzeit = Integer.parseInt( dauerauftragEndkapital.textFieldLaufzeit
          .getText() );
      dauerauftragEndkapital.zinssatz = Double.parseDouble( dauerauftragEndkapital.textFieldZinssatz
          .getText() );
      
//        System.out.println( "Hallo." + dauerauftragEndkapital.endkapital );
      
      // Berechne Endkapital
//      dauerauftragEndkapital.endkapital = dauerauftragEndkapital.anlagebetrag * dauerauftragEndkapital.laufzeit 
//          * ( dauerauftragEndkapital.zinssatz / 100 + 1 );
//      dauerauftragEndkapital.endkapital = anlagebetrag * 
//          Math.pow( 1 + zinssatz / 100, laufzeit );
//      
//      System.out.println( "Endkapital: " + endkapital + " anlagebetrag: "
//        + anlagebetrag + "Zinssatz: " + zinssatz );
        
      // Warum dauerauftragEndkapital.repaint(); ???
      dauerauftragEndkapital.repaint();
      dauerauftragEndkapital.startseite.repaint();
    }  
    
    // Für die ComboBox comboBoxZahlungenProJahr
    public void itemStateChanged( ItemEvent e )
    {
      dauerauftragEndkapital.repaint();
      // Startseite.repaint() bewirkt neuzeichnen des Fensters.
      dauerauftragEndkapital.startseite.repaint();
    }
  }
}
```



und das die Klasse von der ich das aufrufe



```
import javax.swing.*;
import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.event.*;


public class Startseite extends JFrame
{
  private JMenuBar menubar; 
  
  private JMenu menuEinmalanlage;
  private JMenu menuSonstige;
  private JMenu menuDauerauftrag;
  
  private JMenuItem itemEinmalanlageEndkapital;
  private JMenuItem itemEinmalanlageLaufzeit;
  private JMenuItem itemEinmalanlageZinssatz;
  private JMenuItem itemEinmalanlageAnfangskapital;
  private JMenuItem itemEinmalanlageKapitalentwicklung;
  private JMenuItem itemEinmalanlageMehrstufigeZinsen;
  private JMenuItem itemDauerauftragEndkapital;
  

  public EinmalanlageEndkapital einmalanlageEndkapital;
  public MehrstufigeZinsen mehrstufigeZinsen;
  public EinmalanlageLaufzeit einmalanlageLaufzeit;
  public EinmalanlageZinssatz einmalanlageZinssatz;
  public EinmalanlageAnfangskapital einmalanlageAnfangskapital;
  public Kapitalentwicklung kapitalentwicklung;
  public DauerauftragEndkapital dauerauftragEndkapital;
  
  
  private JButton buttonDrucken;
  private JButton beenden;
  
//  private JComboBox comboBox;
  //  private Ueberschrift ueberschrift;  
//  private JButton buttonZinsen;  
//  private JButton buttonMehrstufigeZinsen;
//  private JButton buttonEinmalanlageLaufzeit;
//  private JButton buttonEinmalanlageZinssatz;
//  private JButton buttonEinmalanlageAnfangskapital;
//  private JButton buttonKapitalentwicklung;
//  
//  private JLabel labelZinsen;
//  private JButton dummy1, dummy2, dummy3, dummy4, dummy5, dummy6, dummy7,
//    dummy8, dummy9, dummy10, dummy11, dummy12, dummy13, dummy14, dummy15,
//    dummy16;
  
  
  public Startseite()
  {
    super( "Startseite" );
    
    this.getContentPane().setBackground( new Color( 210, 210, 210 ) );
    
    // Setzte Look and Feel auf Windows-Standard
//    try
//    {
////      UIManager.setLookAndFeel( "com.sun.java.swing.plaf.windows.WindowsLookAndFeel" );  
//      UIManager.setLookAndFeel( UIManager.getSystemLookAndFeelClassName() );
//    }
//    catch( Exception e )
//    {
//      e.printStackTrace();
//    }
//    
    menubar = new JMenuBar();  
    
    menuEinmalanlage = new JMenu( "Einmalanlage" );
    menuDauerauftrag = new JMenu( "Dauerauftrag" );
    menuSonstige = new JMenu( "Sonstige" );
    
    itemEinmalanlageEndkapital = new JMenuItem( "Endkapital" );
    itemEinmalanlageEndkapital.addActionListener( 
        new EinmalanlageEndkapitalListener( this ) );
    
    itemEinmalanlageLaufzeit = new JMenuItem( "Laufzeit" );
    itemEinmalanlageLaufzeit.addActionListener( 
        new EinmalanlageLaufzeitListener( this ) );
    
    itemEinmalanlageZinssatz = new JMenuItem( "Zinssatz" );
    itemEinmalanlageZinssatz.addActionListener(
        new EinmalanlageZinssatzListener( this ) );
    
    itemEinmalanlageAnfangskapital = new JMenuItem( "Anfangskapital" );
    itemEinmalanlageAnfangskapital.addActionListener(
        new EinmalanlageAnfangskapitalListener( this ) );
    
    itemEinmalanlageKapitalentwicklung = new JMenuItem( "Kapitalentwicklung" );
    itemEinmalanlageKapitalentwicklung.addActionListener(
        new KapitalentwicklungListener( this ) );
    
    itemEinmalanlageMehrstufigeZinsen = new JMenuItem( "Vermögenssparen" );
    itemEinmalanlageMehrstufigeZinsen.addActionListener(
        new MehrstufigeZinsenListener( this ) );
    
    itemDauerauftragEndkapital = new JMenuItem( "Endkapital" );
    itemDauerauftragEndkapital.addActionListener(
        new DauerauftragEndkapitalListener( this ) );
    
    menuEinmalanlage.add( itemEinmalanlageEndkapital );
    menuEinmalanlage.add( itemEinmalanlageLaufzeit );
    menuEinmalanlage.add( itemEinmalanlageZinssatz );
    menuEinmalanlage.add( itemEinmalanlageAnfangskapital );
    
    menuDauerauftrag.add( itemDauerauftragEndkapital );
    
    menuSonstige.add( itemEinmalanlageKapitalentwicklung );
    menuSonstige.add( itemEinmalanlageMehrstufigeZinsen );
    
    menubar.add( menuEinmalanlage );
    menubar.add( menuDauerauftrag );
    menubar.add( menuSonstige );
    
    setJMenuBar( menubar );
    
//    buttonZinsen = new JButton( "Endkapital" );
//    buttonZinsen.addActionListener( new EinmalanlageEndkapitalListener( this ) );
//    
//    buttonMehrstufigeZinsen = new JButton( "Mehrstufige Zinsen" );
//    buttonMehrstufigeZinsen.addActionListener( new
//        MehrstufigeZinsenListener( this ) );
//    
//    buttonEinmalanlageLaufzeit = new JButton( "Laufzeit" );
//    buttonEinmalanlageLaufzeit.addActionListener( new
//        EinmalanlageLaufzeitListener( this ) );
//    
//    buttonEinmalanlageZinssatz = new JButton( "Zinssatz" );
//    buttonEinmalanlageZinssatz.addActionListener( new
//        EinmalanlageZinssatzListener( this ) );
//    
//    buttonEinmalanlageAnfangskapital = new JButton( "Anfangskapital" );
//    buttonEinmalanlageAnfangskapital.addActionListener( new
//        EinmalanlageAnfangskapitalListener( this ) );
//    
//    buttonKapitalentwicklung = new JButton( "Kapitalentwicklung" );
//    buttonKapitalentwicklung.addActionListener( new
//        KapitalentwicklungListener( this ) );
//    
//    dummy3 = new JButton( "Dummy3" );
//    dummy4 = new JButton( "Dummy4" );
//    dummy5 = new JButton( "Dummy5" );
//    dummy6 = new JButton( "Dummy6" );
//    dummy7 = new JButton( "Dummy7" );
//    dummy8 = new JButton( "Dummy8" );
//    dummy9 = new JButton( "Dummy9" );
//    dummy10 = new JButton( "Dummy10" );
//    dummy11 = new JButton( "Dummy11" );
//    dummy12 = new JButton( "Dummy12" );
//    dummy13 = new JButton( "Dummy13" );
//    dummy14 = new JButton( "Dummy14" );
//    dummy15 = new JButton( "Dummy15" );
//    dummy16 = new JButton( "Dummy16" );
    
//    ueberschrift = new Ueberschrift( this );
    
    /* Schliessen
     */
    beenden = new JButton( "Beenden" );
    beenden.addActionListener( new BeendenListener( this ) );
    
    buttonDrucken = new JButton( "Drucken" );
    buttonDrucken.addActionListener( new DruckenListener( this ) );
    
    einmalanlageEndkapital = new EinmalanlageEndkapital( this );
    einmalanlageLaufzeit = new EinmalanlageLaufzeit( this );
    einmalanlageZinssatz = new EinmalanlageZinssatz( this );
    mehrstufigeZinsen = new MehrstufigeZinsen( this );
    einmalanlageAnfangskapital = new EinmalanlageAnfangskapital( this );
    kapitalentwicklung = new Kapitalentwicklung( this );
    dauerauftragEndkapital = new DauerauftragEndkapital( this );
    
    // Schließen des Fenster, bewirkt Programmabbruch
    this.addWindowListener( new FensterSchliessenListener1( this ) );
    
    this.getContentPane().setLayout( null );
    
    
//    this.getContentPane().add( ueberschrift );
    //this.getContentPane().add( labelZinsen );
//    this.getContentPane().add( buttonZinsen );
    this.getContentPane().add( beenden );
    
    this.getContentPane().add( buttonDrucken );
    
//    this.getContentPane().add( buttonEinmalanlageLaufzeit );
    this.getContentPane().add( einmalanlageLaufzeit );
    
    this.getContentPane().add( einmalanlageZinssatz );
//    this.getContentPane().add( buttonEinmalanlageZinssatz );
    
    this.getContentPane().add( einmalanlageEndkapital );
//    this.getContentPane().add( buttonMehrstufigeZinsen );
    
    this.getContentPane().add( einmalanlageAnfangskapital );
//    this.getContentPane().add( buttonEinmalanlageAnfangskapital );
    
    this.getContentPane().add( kapitalentwicklung );
//    this.getContentPane().add( buttonKapitalentwicklung );
    
    this.getContentPane().add( dauerauftragEndkapital );
    
    
//    comboBox = new JComboBox();
//    this.getContentPane().add( comboBox );
//    comboBox.setBounds( 200, 432, 100, 30 );
    
    
//    this.getContentPane().add( dummy3 );
//    this.getContentPane().add( dummy4 );
//    this.getContentPane().add( dummy5 );
//    this.getContentPane().add( dummy6 );
//    this.getContentPane().add( dummy7 );
//    this.getContentPane().add( dummy8 );
//    this.getContentPane().add( dummy9 );
//    this.getContentPane().add( dummy10 );
//    this.getContentPane().add( dummy11 );
//    this.getContentPane().add( dummy12 );
//    this.getContentPane().add( dummy13 );
//    this.getContentPane().add( dummy14 );
//    this.getContentPane().add( dummy15 );
//    this.getContentPane().add( dummy16 );
    
    //labelZinsen.setBounds( 10, 100, 100, 30 );
    //buttonZinsen.setBounds( 20, 200, 100, 30 );
//    ueberschrift.setBounds( 20, 20, 1000, 1000 );
    
//    buttonZinsen.setBounds( 20, 40, 80, 25 );
//    buttonZinsen.setBorder( BorderFactory.createBevelBorder( 0, Color.white, Color
//        .darkGray ) );
//    buttonEinmalanlageLaufzeit.setBounds( 100, 40, 80, 25 );
//    buttonEinmalanlageLaufzeit.setBorder( BorderFactory.createBevelBorder( 0, Color.white, Color
//        .darkGray ) );
//    buttonEinmalanlageZinssatz.setBounds( 180, 40, 80, 25 );
//    buttonEinmalanlageZinssatz.setBorder( BorderFactory.createBevelBorder( 0, Color.white, Color
//        .darkGray ) );
//    buttonEinmalanlageAnfangskapital.setBounds( 260, 40, 80, 25 );
//    buttonEinmalanlageAnfangskapital.setBorder( BorderFactory.createBevelBorder( 0, Color.white, Color
//        .darkGray ) );
    
//    buttonMehrstufigeZinsen.setBounds( 20, 110, 80, 25 );
//    buttonMehrstufigeZinsen.setBorder( BorderFactory.createBevelBorder( 0, Color.white, Color
//        .darkGray ) );
//    buttonKapitalentwicklung.setBounds( 100, 110, 80, 25 );
//    buttonKapitalentwicklung.setBorder( BorderFactory.createBevelBorder( 0, Color.white, Color
//        .darkGray ) );
//    dummy7.setBounds( 180, 110, 80, 25 );
//    dummy7.setBorder( BorderFactory.createBevelBorder( 0, Color.white, Color
//        .darkGray ) );
//    dummy8.setBounds( 260, 110, 80, 25 );
//    dummy8.setBorder( BorderFactory.createBevelBorder( 0, Color.white, Color
//        .darkGray ) );
//    
//    dummy9.setBounds( 450, 40, 80, 25 );
//    dummy9.setBorder( BorderFactory.createBevelBorder( 0, Color.white, Color
//        .darkGray ) );
//    dummy10.setBounds( 530, 40, 80, 25 );
//    dummy10.setBorder( BorderFactory.createBevelBorder( 0, Color.white, Color
//        .darkGray ) );
//    dummy11.setBounds( 610, 40, 80, 25 );
//    dummy11.setBorder( BorderFactory.createBevelBorder( 0, Color.white, Color
//        .darkGray ) );
//    dummy12.setBounds( 690, 40, 80, 25 );
//    dummy12.setBorder( BorderFactory.createBevelBorder( 0, Color.white, Color
//        .darkGray ) );
//    
//    dummy13.setBounds( 450, 110, 80, 25 );
//    dummy13.setBorder( BorderFactory.createBevelBorder( 0, Color.white, Color
//        .darkGray ) );
//    dummy14.setBounds( 530, 110, 80, 25 );
//    dummy14.setBorder( BorderFactory.createBevelBorder( 0, Color.white, Color
//        .darkGray ) );
//    dummy15.setBounds( 610, 110, 80, 25 );
//    dummy15.setBorder( BorderFactory.createBevelBorder( 0, Color.white, Color
//        .darkGray ) );
//    dummy16.setBounds( 690, 110, 80, 25 );
//    dummy16.setBorder( BorderFactory.createBevelBorder( 0, Color.white, Color
//        .darkGray ) );
    
    beenden.setBounds( 5, 432, 100, 30 );
    buttonDrucken.setBounds( 585, 432, 100, 30 );
    
    beenden.setBorder( BorderFactory.createBevelBorder( 0, Color.white, Color
        .darkGray ) );
    buttonDrucken.setBorder( BorderFactory.createBevelBorder( 0, Color.white, Color
        .darkGray ) );
    
    //ueberschrift.setBackground( Color.white );
    einmalanlageEndkapital.setBounds( 5, 5, 680, 420 );
  }
  
  
//  // Innere Klasse
//  class Ueberschrift extends JPanel
//  { 
//    private Startseite startseite;  
//      
//    public Ueberschrift( Startseite startseite )
//    {
//      this.startseite = startseite;  
//    }
//    
//    public void paint( Graphics g )
//    { 
//      //super.paintComponent( g );  
//     // this.setBackground( Color.white );
//        
////      g.setFont( new Font( "Arial", Font.BOLD, 26 ) );
////      g.drawString( "Hilfsprogramme", 0, 20 );
//      
//      g.setFont( new Font( "Arial", Font.BOLD, 12 ) );
//      g.drawString( "Einmalanlage", 0, 10 );
//      g.drawString( "Sonstige Programme", 0, 80 );
//      g.drawString( "Dauerauftrag", 432, 10 );
//      g.drawString( "Prämien", 432, 80 );
//    }
//  }
   
  
  public static void main( String[] args )
  {
     Startseite start = new Startseite();
     
     start.setLocation( 250, 150 );
     start.setSize( 700, 525 );
     start.setVisible( true );
  }
}
```


Hoffe das ist nicht zu unübersichtlich... Für Unterstützund wäre ich super dankbar...[/code]


----------



## Beni (20. Mrz 2004)

Füg noch diesen Zeile ein (im Konstruktor von _DauerauftragEndkapital_)
	
	
	
	





```
comboBoxZahlungenProJahr.setBackground( Color.white );
```

mfg Beni


----------



## rob (20. Mrz 2004)

Hi,

jau hab gemacht, dass sieht schon beser aus. Leider funktionschnackelt das immer noch nicht so hundert pro. Hab auch jetzt noch einen Rahmen dru m gemacht, aber der typische ComboBox Pfeil fehlt. Man könnte ja mit der Paint-Methode einen hinmalen, wäre aber doch sehr unprofsesinell... Könntest Du mir vielleicht nicht noch einen anderen Rat geben oder sonst noch irgend einer???

Nochmals Danke!!!


----------

